# Sun 1/2/11 Woot: Refurb Sony Touch PRS600 $99 + $5 shipping



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I do not need another ereader.... I do not need another ereader....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had a red one for several months.  Love it!
deb


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

This is last years model.  I started to buy it and finally figured it wasn't the new Pearl screen or new Touch PRS 650.  It also has the problems with not allowing both Overdrive ePub and pdf files at the same time. No updates have been made by Sony for it.  It also has the heavy glare and more muted print.  Makes it harder to read.


----------

